# RESCUE DOGS



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

i have recently been pondering with the idea of getting another baby to add to our family, i think cosmo would adore having someone to play with when mummys busy on the computer......after looking on petfinder and seeing so many babies in need of a loving home i thought of adopting rather than purchasing....especially as i now have experience with a pup will health problems. haven't exactly convinced my boyfriend into wanting another yet but i just wanted the information so i know if would be possible. i live in cancun, mx and wondered if anyone knows if the adoption agencies in the states allow out of country adoptions? i know there are shelters in mexico but the chance of rescuing a malt is probably 0% and i really want another one! i have tried looking on the petfinder website but it doesn't give info on this. any help appreciated!!!


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

You may want to contact Powsitive Match (www.pawsitivematch.org) . They are based in Canada, but resuce dogs from Mexico. They may be able to help you or point you in the right direction. They have had maltese and maltese x in the past. Good luck!


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

> You may want to contact Powsitive Match (www.pawsitivematch.org) . They are based in Canada, but resuce dogs from Mexico. They may be able to help you or point you in the right direction. They have had maltese and maltese x in the past. Good luck![/B]


thanks x


----------

